# Motorhome upholstery



## 110369

good day
I have just collected my Hobby from a company in knottingley that was recommended by a friend, I took the motor home to them yesterday at 10.00 am. and collected it from them today at 4.00 pm.

they completely re upholstery ed the Hobby which involved the following
2 front seat's
the front diner cum double bed
the double bed in the rear which I had them split length ways to enable getting to the heater and boiler without having to try and hold it up with rods whilst working on the trauma boiler
all the kick boards around the seats 
also the damp boards around the double bed
In all a first class job 

total cost with material and new foam for all seats and back rests
£550.00

the same job was quoted by two other company's at £1450.00
the company's name as follows

A1 Trimmers
knottingley
west yorkshire
tele no 01977 6607976

bigbear


----------



## patp

I don't believe it!! I have just put a deposit down to have my Hymer reupholstered. Although still, I think, very cheap at £522 not as cheap as yours! Our people are going to take a week to do it too. This causes us a few problems as we are full timing :roll: 

Pat


----------



## sprokit

BIGBEAR said:


> good day
> I have just collected my Hobby from a company in knottingley that was recommended by a friend, I took the motor home to them yesterday at 10.00 am. and collected it from them today at 4.00 pm.
> 
> they completely re upholstered......total cost with material and new foam for all seats and back rests
> 
> A1 Trimmers
> knottingley
> west yorkshire
> tele no 01977 6607976
> 
> bigbear





> I don't believe it!! I have just put a deposit down to have my Hymer reupholstered. Although still, I think, very cheap at £522 not as cheap as yours! Our people are going to take a week to do it too. This causes us a few problems as we are full timing Rolling Eyes
> 
> Pat


Hi guys - any chance that there is a web address for A1 Trimmers and also a name and possibly an address for the firm Pat has mentioned (oh, and a website / email address)

TIA

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## 110369

sorry no web address how ever I have given the address and tele phone no on my first letter

regarding the lady with the Hymer these people do specilise in Hymers sorry the others are taking a week but good luck with the job

bigbear


----------



## robrace

*amazing*

We want to get our Herald Aragon reupholstered and were quoted Approx £1600!!We recently found that Autosleeper's were selling off a lot of their surplus fabrics so purchased more than enough to do the whole van for £100.(£5 MTR)we were recomended to someone locally who doe's caravan and motorhome reupholstery.He can't do it till at least October and has quoted us over£1000 plus vat.Mat get in touch with A1!!


----------



## 110369

*re herald*

hi robrace

give a1 a ring I am sure they could help you out I rang on th Saturday and they had me in on the Tuesday so I don't think you will have to wait to get your motor home done and I don't think there would be any problem about you suppling your own material
give them a ring on 01977 607976

best of luck

walter

bigbear


----------



## johnjoanne

hi people its john from a1 trimmers in knottingley. would like to thank all the people who have recommended us


----------



## Sprinterman

Just had my Sprinter recovered by A1 at Knottingley.All cushions front seats and new curtains.I am delighted with the quality of the work and super price.The service is first class,quality work and the best customer service I have come across for years.If you want your van recovering,look no further than this family business,you won't get a better job done or a better price.Thanks again to John,Joanne and the rest of the staff.John with the blue Sprinter.


----------



## 747

We have just had all our seating re covered by a family friend who is in the business (not the 2 front seats). I will not give the price as it will upset members. :lol: 

We actually gave him more money than he asked for. I believe he did it cheap to give his machinist some work (and wages) while he had a quiet few days and took nothing himself.


----------



## listerdiesel

Nice to have recommendations from satisfied customers, it's the best way to find a good supplier.

We have used A.R. Clark Upholstery in Tyseley, Birmingham. They fitted new backing material and zips to all the seats and cushions out of the damaged Swift Challenger we bought for parts to go in the trailer.

Very nicely done, nice people to deal with.

Peter


----------

